# Nemo's Chaotic Adventures!!



## timetowaste (Dec 11, 2007)

laaaaddddiessss and gentlemen

boyyyyssss and girllllsss....

the great nemo the mini lop/holland lop is here for his grand entrance into the world of blogging!!!!!

arty:arty::woohoo:wiggle:clapping::clapping::clapping::happyrabbit:


so, a day in the life of nemo.

well, in the beginning of the day, after thereis plenty of hay in the cage, nemo will shake on his door to be let out so he can come play. this particular morning, i laid down and put my legs up on his cage and he hopped around me for awhile. here are those pictures!














this one is nemo's eye, the one i keep writing about in the infirmary. it still looks icky today 





who doesn't love a bunny nose!?!?!?!?











and the next few pictures are of nemo's night with joey, because they are seriously like, best friends forever!



















the end of today's entry 

love, tracy and nemo


----------



## Tokiedokie (Dec 13, 2007)

your nemo is so adorable, i hope his eye gets better too  poor thing

i like your funny bunny pajamas lol


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 23, 2007)

nemo had his visit with santa 2 weeks ago, and here was the result!!!







awesome, i know 

[align=center]HaPPy HoLiDaYs!

LoVe,
NeMo &&& TrACy!
[/align]


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 26, 2008)

a video of nemo and his buddy joey sharing a salad.

whoever heard of a salad eating dog!?!?!

tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 26, 2008)

That's so cute that they are friends! Our dog loves the bunnies but she always has to have her nose in their behinds! It gets annoying to them!

Nemo is so pretty! :hearts:


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 26, 2008)

thank yooo penny  they are like, the best of friends. i swear, nemo thinks joey is an overgrown rabbit, and joey thinks nemo is a smaller dog. crazy!

tracy


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

Really cute pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 1, 2008)

You're new blog is so cute! I just had to say Hi to Nemers:biggrin2:! Sorry, I just renamed him:shock:. HaHa.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 2, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> You're new blog is so cute! I just had to say Hi to Nemers:biggrin2:! Sorry, I just renamed him:shock:. HaHa.



AnS, you're toooo funny! I call Nemo the Nimmers because it's just...so natural!!! 

Tracy


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow a dog that eats salad can you teach mine lol 

Nemo is gorgeous its a shame about his eye but i am sure he doesnt care as he is obviously a happy boy 

can we have more pics now pls


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 2, 2008)

That video was way too cute! I also love the picture of the dog looking sideways at Nemo with his tongue poking out.

--Dawn


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 12, 2008)

Last week, a friend of mine and Nemo's who owns a business called The Bunny Basics (www.thebunnybasics.com) GRACIOUSLY donated a pen to me that I turned into a 4' x4' area of love and adventures for mister nemo! I purchased from her a cottontail cottage, a large straw mat, a willow tent, a fluffy bed, and of course a big ol' box of hay for Nimmy. Of course, I also ran to Home Depot and purchased some carpet runners. I didn't buy the carpet to put on top of that because it was brought to my attention that his nails can get caught in the carpet...not that I EVER keep his nails long...but I am worried about that. Any opinions on that from anyone?

Besides my allergic reaction to Nemo's molt (especially now that he is on the run all hours of the day/night and not cooped up in a cage most of the day), I'm so happy that he has all this room and is doing so well. It makes me smile inside to know that while I'm at work full time Nemo is not stuck in a small enclosed space and he has plenty of entertainment as well!

So, without further adieu, it's time for an update to this dusty old blog!!!! :dude:





His setup!





Just plain being adorable!





I broke the wire hanger for the water bottle forever ago. In his cage, my friend Jake made a makeshift one with a red ribbon to hold it up, but I couldn't untie that one and risk it being too short or something. (I'd have had to cut it off, it was tightly tied onto the bars of the cage!) So, I used my canine teeth to cut two of my ouchless hair ties and make a clean slice in (SHARP canines!), tied them both to the bars, and hung up the bottle!  I LOVE ELAAAASTIC.





Nemo wondering what I am doing.

And finally, for now, a picture of his back so you can see his coloring!






More pics to come when photobucket is done with its scheduled maintenance so I can upload them!!!

Tracy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 13, 2008)

Nemo is so cute, I love his colouring.

I'm curious does he chew the clearplastic stuff you have on the bottom of his cage? I bought some to use for Winston and Vega but haven't used it yet as I'm concerned they may chew it.

Susan

BTW nice nail polish.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 13, 2008)

Nemo is ssoo cute!

I love his adorable 'moo-cow' markings. Very handsome .
His set-up looks awesome! Does he like his Cottontail Cottage?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 15, 2008)

Aww poor Nemie's dear eye :tears2: He made me tear up. Is his eye any better? He's such a sweet boy. Tell us, what are his likes and dislikes? Does he like to cuddle with you? Is he a binky king? How old is he?


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for coming to see the pictures everyone  To answer everyone's questions...

1) Nemo doesn't chew the plastic carpet runners, but that might be because he has two straw mats to chew up and scratch at. The reason why I didn't get carpet to put on top of it is because the guy at Home Depot mentioned how Nemo's nails could get stuck in the carpet. Not that I don't trim Nemo's nails on a consistent basis (the other day Nemo kicked me in the mouth and scratched my lip as I tried to cut his nails, haha), but I don't want him to get scared if he does that and rip a nail out or something. So I stuck to the carpet runners. But, Nemo doesn't have a history of chewing carpet. Only ONCE in our old condo that he caused $2000 worth of damage to. He ripped up a corner of carpet in the closet...nice job, Nemo.

2) Thanks for the comment about the nail polish, haha. I got a pedicure two weeks ago when a friend and I had a spa day. Basically it was a beautiful day of relaxation and stuff! 

3) Nemo LOVES his cottontail cottage. It took him awhile to figure out there are ramps to the next levels. It took me awhile to figure out how to put it together (and when I figured it out, I was embarrassed of myself for not seeing how EASY it was...dumbbbbb)! When I give Nemo his 1/8th cup of of pellets everyday, I put it on top of his cottage so he runs up there for it. He also digs at the cardboard like he is going to be getting places if he digs deep enough. He also tore some cardboard off of one side with his freakin' teeth! Hey...that's why it's a bunny safe material, right?

4) For more about Nemo's eye, see his infirmary thread here: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30132&forum_id=16

But as for now, it's still just a birth defect. Sometimes he has a cloudy discharge leaking out of it and sometimes he has strands of snot and pus come out of it that aren't that big or bad but still icky. Poor little bunny...can't drain out of that nostril so he drains out of his eye socket...ugh. It's a sick sad world people .

5) Nemo LOVES willow balls and he has a willow wreath in there with him right now. Also he has the willow tent and the straw mats...basically everything inside of his pen is bunny safe to chew, swallow, eat, devour, whatever! Well..except the litterbox. But I'm yet to see him try to chew that, seeing as how he barely even uses the freakin' thing...! Nemo hates getting his nails clipped. He also hates when I give him kisses on his chubby little cheeks for too long! He grunts at me and sorta pulls back and stares at me like 'Why you doin' this, ew!'. Other than that, he is a pretty free happy bunners!

6) I'm not sure if I would call him a cuddler per say... He is great with being held and picked up for long periods of time as long as you aren't bothering him with nail trims. He gives lots of love and kisses and LOVES to dig on my chest if he is just sitting there. Then he chews on my shirt and sorta squeaks as he does it. What a silly rabbit...

7) Nemo's only form of binkies is running really fast, being unable to stop on the tile floor, and sliding face first into the closet or wall...then he gets up, runs back to where he started, and probably thinks to himself "THIS TIME, THIS TIME, THIS TIME..." and flies back into the same spot. Oh Nemo... We have spotted him do flips a couple of times, but IF he does them on a regular basis, we miss them!!!!

8) Nemo is a year old sometime this month! Yay March! He was adopted when he was only 6 weeks old from some breeder in Peyson (north of where I am by about an hour) by a girl who I basically rescued Nemo from. He was living in a bathroom all by himself with only crappy Petsmart food to live off of in unlimited quantities and no toys or anything else except a small crock of water (which was empty when I went to pick him up). The girl called him 'vicious' and just basically threw him at me to get him out of her house. Turns out he just needed a good neuter and some love for once in his sad little life.

I love my baby boy!!!!!!!!!!

Tracy <3


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 16, 2008)

ARGH. I was just clipping Nemo's nails, and he was sorta struggling so I was holding him tight against my tummy on his back and clipping as fast as I could without making him bleed. Yesterday morning I tried to do this and I DID make him bleed on one nail and I've never hugged him so tight in my life to apologize for what I had done. Tonight, he didn't bleed, but he had one nail that was just extremely too long, and when I snipped it, it flew up in the air and landed OF ALL PLACES right into Nemo's bad eye. It was swimming in his bad eye and its fluids and he was kicking me because I'm assuming it was irritating the crap outta him. SMACK IN THE CENTER OF IT TOO.

I just feel SO guilty now!!! UGH!!!!!!!

Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

I wantssss to meeeet Nemoooo and youu :biggrin2:!


p.s...when you come up for my house warming party, I may have you stop by the bunny store during that week to pick me up some bunny stuff. I can paypayl you money. It's just soooo much cheaper than ordering offline and paying shipping.

The bunno's want one of those willow tents and stuff. I am going on the Busy Bunny store now to "shop" .


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 23, 2008)

Just let me know what you'd like! You can even tell Kelly and just paypal her the money and I'll just pick it up for you and bring it up there. That may be easier for all of us, you know? YAY!

Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> Just let me know what you'd like! You can even tell Kelly and just paypal her the money and I'll just pick it up for you and bring it up there. That may be easier for all of us, you know? YAY!
> 
> Tracy



Great idea :biggrin2:! Hehe, I just said that yesterday in a post I was not buying any more bunny toys...they have waaaaay too many, but this would be a good chance to get some willow type stuff without paying shipping. You said the bunny store is just down the road from you, right?


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup. I go there like, 5 times a week between Nemo and the bunners at the preschool, haha. I will be there tomorrow morning for a new box of hay. Nemo got into the box I have and ate 3 pounds of timothy over night. FATTYYYYY!!!

Tracy


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 23, 2008)

timetowaste wrote:


> a video of nemo and his buddy joey sharing a salad.
> 
> whoever heard of a salad eating dog!?!?!
> 
> tracy



My boyfriends Grandma's dog loves salad we're visiting right now and keep feeding him. he loves it!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

What a tubby boy .

I definitely want one of those willow tunnels, possibly a cottontail cottage...thats $40 right there...lol. Darn bunnies and their expensive cardboard boxes.

I would just make a box castle from the boxes at work, but they come from China and the boxes are very dusty and the cardboard feels dirty..so I don't trust boxes from China.


Ohhh....also, we have a cardboard shredder at work, which forms cardboard into a "weave"...like a grass mat. I am going to buy a few non-China boxes from work (like $1 each) and make some mats. I'll sent cutie Nemo home with some!


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 23, 2008)

1 in 4 toys from china contain too much lead!  a new research study showed that!

Just keep me updated with whatcha want from TBB. I bet she'll give you a 5 or 10% discount because you're my friend and I seriously bring her so much business for the lack of actual "bunny" people in arizona...woof.

and by woof, i meant...chatter chatter teeth chatter?

Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm going to send Kelly a PM now letting her know about that 8 year old bunny and how the guy hasn't called me. I will also let her know that I'll be sending you in for some toys for me and the bunno's!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

I lied...our house warming party will be on the 12th, not the 19th. I hope that is still okay. I got my weekends mixed up!


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 23, 2008)

Yup that's fine, I shall be there!! 

Tracy


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

NEMO has been up to mischief these days, as per usual! If you haven't seen my thread in the general forum, he has met his match finally...a beautiful 1 yr old lionhead mix named Leona from Brambley Hedge Rabbit Rescue, right here in sunny scottsdale arizona! 

http://www.bhrabbitrescue.org/adoptables/Leona.htm

She will be coming home with me one week from today on Saturday, in order to give me time to prepare my room and Nemo's pen for a new love! I can't wait to give her the best life ever!!!!!!!

NOW without further adieu of course...updated photos of the one and only NEMO!!!

First, my all time favorite one....Nemo coming to say WASSSUPPP in his pen while I am flashing in his face!







Next, Nemo with his best friend Joey the shih tzu, as usual!






Next, Nemo and Joey laying down by each other. Joey is clearly having a sleepy lazy fatty day!






And then, of course, Nemo as Barack Obunny, his alter ego. Change you can believe in, vote Obunny 08 this year. Hell yeah! Half black half white just like Obama! WOO!!! This is him on one of his campaign stops in my living room. Hottie, no?






Next up, Nemo stuck in the box of hay. "Mommy...um...a little help here?"






"THERE you are Mommy! I gots lost!"






That's enough fun for now folks........enjoy!! 

Tracy (and Nemo too!)


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 13, 2008)

I just read through your whole blog, and I love the pictures of Nemo and Joey :hearts It's really cute to see they are buddies, and watch Joey eating salad with him hehehe 

Now that you are getting Nemo a bunny girlfriend I will be really curious to find out if it was more difficult to bond Nemo and Joey, or Nemo and Leona. You'll have to keep us updated on the bunny bonding progress! 

About the carpeting question you asked a while back in the blog, my bunnies actually do rip their nails out on the carpet BUT I'm pretty sure it's only when they run around crazy fast. I trim their nails once every 2 months, it seems like a long time to wait but their nails grow really slowly and there's not much to cut when I trim them. So, I think carpet is ok as long as your bunny doesn't eat it, and doesn't run around like a madman like mine do. Weird thing is I am always completely surprised at the loss of a nail...I never see blood or any evidence of them being in pain. I guess bunnies are tough little cookies!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 13, 2008)

Love Nemo! and your Blog and will definetly be voting "Obunny 08".. Keep the photos and stories coming.. Too cute (dog and bunny)...


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2008)

Awwww Nemo is just the cutest little boy 






I'm sure he's so excited to have a little girlfriend...and he's counting down the days until she is all his 

Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2008)

Great pictures as always and great captions too.

I can hardly wait till his new girlfriend comes to live with him. Are you keeping the name Leona? 

Susan


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you Susan!!! I've got to tell you, Daisy Mae is absolutely one of my top 3 favorite rabbits on this whole forum. I didn't realize Daisy Mae was one of yours!!!! I would love to groom Leona to look that beautiful with a little bow in her hair!

I think I may keep the name Leona, although some of my friends think it would be hilarioius to name her Dori, so I'd have Nemo and Dori like in the movie Finding Nemo!! 

The best part is, Amy (undergunfire) has a lionhead named Marlin....so together we'd have Nemo, Marlin, and Dori!

CUTEEEE 

Tracy


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

*sigh* I have been dreading updating this but I may as well get it out of the way now. Sadly, I had to bring Leona back to the rescue I volunteer at, because she and Nemo were just not meant to be. Nemo was drawing blood on her, causing her to scream, and it just broke my heart to bring her back. 

Luckily, I am there every Saturday, and I show her some extra loving while I am there. I am currently working on finding her forever home with the perfect family.

As far as Nemo is concerned, he is on Penicillin shots once a week (.4cc) for that STUPID EYE INFECTION THAT WILL NEVER DIEEEE. I just want him to be okay. He is on that and the eyedrops three times a day one drop at a time. Poor little boy. Luckily, more pus has been coming out lately so I'm hoping this will nick it. Otherwise, the vet says it may just be a constant chronic infection that we will have to treat. UGH I hate hearing that...

Pics to update coming soon 

Hope all is well with all of you!

Tracy (and Nemo!)


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 13, 2008)

I think Leona wants to be Marlin's girlfriend because they would look nice together.


hahaha :biggrin2:.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 13, 2008)

YES I agree please adopt her asap she would have an amazing home with you PLEASE hahaha.

I know I know too many pets Ryan will kill you blah blah blah .

Tracy


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, I only wish !


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been strangely attached to Misty these days over at BHRR. When are you coming to an adoption event? I'll make sure Misty is there, you'd love her. What a friendly cuddlebun!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 15, 2008)

We are coming down that way more towards the middle of July, so in about a month or less, depending on what we've saved for the trip to buy our new bedroom set :biggrin2:.

We need to make an IKEA run and stop by the bunny store to see you and meet Kelly. Oh, and fall in love with poor bunnies needing homes....errr....I mean....stock up on Oxbow.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 17, 2008)

wiley was brought back this weekend


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2008)

I demand more pictures of my Neemers! He is toooooo cute, give him a kiss from Auntie Shiloh please! How has he been doing? How is the old eye? Poor boy.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> wiley was brought back this weekend



WHY?!


See, he knew I was supposed to adopt him .


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2008)

TRACY....LOOK WHAT I FOUND!! Remember that poor dutch girl in the tank?!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/pet/722412763.html


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she's back on Craigslist?! I thought all that was sorted out months ago. Poor baby  She looks like my Skyler. Maybe Nemo would like a lovely Dutch lady as his companion? :biggrin2:


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 18, 2008)

that's the same bi.....oh yeah pg rated forum. the same lovely woman i emailed before and she didnt respond, and that you emailed (amy) and she YELLED at you, isnt it!?

UGH how do i respond to that. gee thank goodness if you adopt the rabbit you get the aquarium too. hopefully she'll throw in a bag of pine bedding and some of those pellets with the fruit loops in it too. while she's at it, i'd like a bottle of cyanide to pour into that rabbits water bottle so that the end comes quick and less painful than its looking living with THAT lady.

UGHHH.

Tr.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 18, 2008)

also, in response to shilohhhhh...

nemo's eye is still HORRID. if anything, i'd even venture a guess that it's worse. lots of cloudy liquid comes out from it, and if you press gently on a certain spot to the side of his tear duct you can see a small thin strand of pus start to come out of the duct.

he has had both his ducts flushed before -- we originally thought it was a birth defect on that side of his face.

not so.

he is now on penicillin shots once a week for 5 weeks (next tuesday is his last shot, i just gave him his 4th one a few hours ago), which he is SUCH a good boy about getting. he also is still on the eyedrops 3x a day nowadays.

the doc says this may just be a chronic infection. i feel like it will never go away...i just can't afford to keep doing this. not only that but the vet is about 1/2 an hour away from us and with gas prices being the way they are....

it's worth it, don't get me wrong. my nimmy is worth anything to me, i love him like he was my own human baby (Actually most babies are icky so probably more than that), and i'm willing to pay the price. i just don't want to think of him as suffering, because he acts perfectly normal. i don't think he's hurting, dr holmes says that he isn't hurting at all.

UGH.

Tr.


----------

